# New to predator hunting.. advice?



## NeckWringing101 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello all, I am in Minot ND and have been an avid waterfowl and upland hunter for many years. I am looking to get into hunting coyotes as it seems very exciting and would be a great in between other seasons. My equipment currently consists of a 223, camo and a 4x4. I am seeking advice, tips, suggestions etc. as to (preferably minimal) equipment purchases, possible locations within 1.5 hrs. drive etc... in return I promise to post pics of any success I may have! :beer:


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Advice; pick a direction, start at sunset, drive, stop, locate coyotes, either through howling, siren, or perhaps you stumble on sign. When you get responses, note where they are, I mark them on a GPS. Then move on, drive a mile, two miles, whatever you fancy, then locate again.

You can do this all night if you wish, come morning you go to bed, wake up and head out in another direction at sunset.

Rinse and repeat, a couple days of hard work can set you up with enough area to call for the entire winter, depending upon bow hard you hunt I suppose.


----------



## NeckWringing101 (Sep 21, 2011)

Awesome info, like I said I'm new to the game, been watching videos and practicing (if you can call it that) calling. I realize my first post was sort of vague. I am very dedicated to the passions I pursue (borderline obsessive) and will put my time in as far as scouting, learning calling, patterning etc... I am in no way expecting quick results but everyone starts somewhere right? I seem to pick up calling quickly (geese, ducks, turkeys etc.) So hopefully I can give this a go, the videos mixed with boredom have fueled this new venture. Plus the way I look at it I will only be benefiting the bird population with any success I may have... Thanks again for the insight and I welcome anymore!


----------



## NeckWringing101 (Sep 21, 2011)

Also...

It sounds like coyote calls are best this time of year? Any certain calls you'd recommend for a novice?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

The coyotes now are extremely difficult to call in. You may not want to hear this but, I would advise waiting till November or December and then calling (this will save you a lot of frustration). Over the summer you can practice calling, watch videos and scout if you want. I never go out and scout coyotes though. As I hunt other things like deer and ducks I watch for coyotes or thick cover that look to be prime coyote habitat. When I say coyote habitat I mean bedding cover. During the night when they hunt they will be in the cover and open fields hunting. Shortly after sunrise they will go to the cover to sleep or hunt or do what ever. Coyote bedding cover can be anything really. A series of draws or coulees or a big valley, draw or coulee. I also look for thing like big sloughs( 1/2 mile by 1/2 mile), preferrably over grown with red weeds. Pastures are good areas to look as well. Up here I have started hunting areas that are stubble fields but are dotted with lots of tiny ( most are about 20 yards by 20 yards) bush. Also up here the deer winter in cover or with in a half mile of it, so calling the cover where the deer are wintering is a hot spot. You mentioned you hunt other things so this yr when you go to get rid of your ducks and deer scraps dump them in coyote country. Dump all your scraps there and then come late fall or early winter go in and call around where you have dumped your scraps. This is as close to a guarantee as possible to calling in a coyote and will help boost your confidence to know you are doing things right. Also if you call a good spot, but don't get anything don't be afraid to try there again. Last yr I called a spot twice and called in coyotes both time, but this yr I called the same spot proably 4 times and never called in nothing.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, I definitely locate yotes when hunting waterfowl as well. Good video series to check out are the primos videos with Randy, and the verminator videos.

A great instructional, how to DVD is; " so you want to be a predator caller," by Tony Tebbe, visit predator university to buy it, this is a very wise investment.
Tony also makes calls, so call him and talk to him about his calls, calling, and the video. He's a great guy, he guides for predators, he calls and kills hundreds of coyotes a year, so pick his brain, it is worthwhile. He has production howlers/distress, he also makes custom one piece cow horn howlers.

Talking to him, ordering his video, getting a call or two if they sound like a fit, is about the best start I can think of. He also hunts tournaments, so ask him about locating coyotes.


----------



## NeckWringing101 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks to both you guys (Sask and C4L)! :beer:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Its addictive and takes an unreal amount of time to really get the hang. I have been calling since i was a kid and really got into it in my earliy 20's and i feel like i am still getting schooled on a regular basis. Thick skin and an open mind are a must. 
Good luck I hear you got some good dogs up that way


----------



## Custom 22-250 (Mar 24, 2012)

I am also new to Coyote hunting but I've called one back after I shot at it and missed... Also I've seen a Hundred or so since I started.... I rarely seem to get em closer than 500...... Then they figure me out....I think they get hunted alot..... I've been thinking of switching to traps..... I'm getting frusterated and tired of spending the time and money and no rewards..... Anyway I got this new custom 22-250.... I better get one now lmao this is a nasty weapon.... :rock:


----------



## warge (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys. I am new to this site and by no means am i a good predator hunter. I have experience, my buddies and I have killed a few. But only called in 2. The rest were a spot and stalk or just plain dumb luck. I have been doing some reading and there seems to be some serious guys on here with alot more knowledge then I.

I do have some ?s.One guy mentioned to scout during the fall for an entire year of predator hunting. Correct me if Im wrong but I thought coyotes have a pretty big home range and can be here today gone tommorrow kind of deal.

Also, how many of you are successful with a pup in distress call? And do you use that call first on the stand or after a few rabbit distress calls or how do you do it?
Thanks for the help, I look forward to a exciting winter!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I was the guy who said I scout for coyotes all fall as I hunt other animals. I am not sure of the size of there homerange but I know lots of times I will see coyotes in the same spot very regularly. Do I know if it is the same coyote all the time? No but I don't care because it could be the same coyote or a differant but I will probably still be able to call him in. Remember you don't need to be right on top of them they can hear a call well over a mile away. I usually only use pup distress after I shoot. I almost always start with rabbit in distress. The best advice I can give is keep at it. You don't call a coyote in every time, It is kind of like gambling if you keep trying eventually you will get lucky. When I started I would call a coyote in every 6 or so stands. Now I call a coyote in every 2 or 3 stands.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Links to learning about coyotes.

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/a ... ls/coyote/

A good one.

http://www.coyotehuntinginfo.com/intere ... oyotes.php

 Al


----------



## warge (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is another question, Is it legal to use pet dogs as decoys/attractors? I thought Ive heard of people using rat terroriers to bring a coyote in for a fight. 
This fall while goose hunting we were hunting a small depression on top of a field. we spotted a coyote on the edge of the field, we took the mouthpiece off of a duck call and howled at it. we got its attention but but it would not come closer. we sent the dog to the ridge of the hill, as soon as the coyote seen the lab he came runnin! He got to about 60 yards before he either seen and/or smelled us.

Have any of you guys done this before or anything like it?


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I talked to a pro one time and he said he uses his two wiener dogs. He said they run and play while he calls and the yotes go nuts. He told me it works best at night with snow and a full moon. He also said have a shot gun ready because they burn in really fast and your dogs life may depend on it.


----------



## warge (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is a link to a article I found. It has alot of info on coyotes, some of it a bit too scientific for me but he also explains how it relates to us hunting and killing them. At one point he talks about using a misting container. Does anyone know what they are or have you used one before?

http://www.predatorswest.com/coyote101.py


----------



## warge (Oct 16, 2012)

How far between stands do you guys walk/ drive?? I have a few areas that a guy could make multiple stands on (depending on the wind) but I'm not sure how far to go between stands? Could a guy walk 1/4 or 1/2 mile between stands or does he need to go farther? I would imagine that wind speed/direction and volume of calls would make a bit of difference but what do you guys think?
Thanks


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I like to go 3/4 to a mile between stands, but I also call as loud as I can.


----------



## DeadEyeDanO (Nov 20, 2012)

One little piece of advice is dont over call during a set. Pretend your a coyote, start out a set with a couple howls. After a couple minutes start a rabbit distress like u just found a rabbit. After a couple sets of rabbit distress sequences wait a while and if no yotes yet do a couple pup distress calls likr a pup came to get a bite and u just bit him. Or after the rabbit distress sequence if u have a buddy with u who can howl do a serenade and one of u throw some pup yelps in there during the serenade.

And moving from set to set the distence between depends on the country. If your in wide open flat country u should move a good mile or 2. If in the brush or forests every half mile to mile. If theres alot of good sign. Ive learned if theres no sign dont bother wasting your time no matter how good it looks.

In the end its all trial and error. Just keep making sets and itll happen. Good luck shoot straight :sniper: . Hopefully ive helped a little bit


----------

